# Special eductation schools in manila



## eduardomexico (Sep 12, 2013)

I would like to start by saying hello to the forum and glad to be here 
Can anybody help me by telling me if there are any special education schools in Manila?
Schools that help children with cerebral palsy?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

eduardomexico said:


> I would like to start by saying hello to the forum and glad to be here
> Can anybody help me by telling me if there are any special education schools in Manila?
> Schools that help children with cerebral palsy?


Greetings,

Personally I do not know of any particular school. However, Manila is a megacity with a population of over 14 million people. There must be several at least. I would suggest you make contact with the Department of Education to get names and locations of suitable schools.


Best Of Luck


----------

